# Buy DNP



## akelo (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi guys, I want to oreder DNP (I'am from Lithuania) perhaps would you recommend a reliable source?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2014)

Welcome to UGBodybuilding. I have some Lithuanian blood in me from my Great Grandmother.  What's the weather like this time of year? If its getting warm out you should reconsider running DNP.


----------



## akelo (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks  now isn't warm there, mostly rainy days, max day temperature up to 20 Celsius.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2014)

That is still a bit warm for dnp.


----------



## vineary2242 (Jul 12, 2014)

akelo said:


> Hi guys, I want to oreder DNP (I'am from Lithuania) perhaps would you recommend a reliable source?



I know of a good supplier if you are still looking for it.  

Very strong product, reliable.  But you gotta be careful on DNP, take too much and it can harm you.  If you use it wisely it is OK.  But many idiots in this world take too many and die.  If you are using for contest it is one thing, if you are using for slow steady weight loss it is another thing.  

Be careful, be safe...


----------



## Kazmir (Jul 12, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> I know of a good supplier if you are still looking for it.
> 
> Very strong product, reliable.  But you gotta be careful on DNP, take too much and it can harm you.  If you use it wisely it is OK.  *But many idiots in this world take too many and die*.  If you are using for contest it is one thing, if you are using for slow steady weight loss it is another thing.
> 
> Be careful, be safe...



You do realize that the amount of DNP an average person would need to take to cause death would be an absurd amount and any deaths that involved DNP were proven to be due to complications with existing health issues as well as adverse reactions with rec drugs, alcohol and other medication..  There are zero documented deaths caused strictly by DNP..  

There are so many myths surrounding DNP when in reality when used properly is less dangerous than running clen.  The heat that people feel from DNP won't cook your insides like people like to say.  Read the science behind it and you will realize that the heat you feel is at skin level not on the inside so how is this going to cook you from the inside.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2014)

Kazmir said:


> You do realize that the amount of DNP an average person would need to take to cause death would be an absurd amount and any deaths that involved DNP were proven to be due to complications with existing health issues as well as adverse reactions with rec drugs, alcohol and other medication..  There are zero documented deaths caused strictly by DNP..
> 
> There are so many myths surrounding DNP when in reality when used properly is less dangerous than running clen.  The heat that people feel from DNP won't cook your insides like people like to say.  Read the science behind it and you will realize that the heat you feel is at skin level not on the inside so how is this going to cook you from the inside.




I will copy the article here later but recently a guy was given dnp powder and told to drink it for weight loss by a guy at his gym. So he does. A few hours later he is dead.  Says you see him on video sweating hard shortly after drinking the yellow drink.

Ya know how much he must have had? Probably drank like a year supply in one shot. 

I can't see how 250mg of dnp per day for a month is dangerous... i just can't .


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 12, 2014)

....I heard it was 2.5g to 5g that will kill.  Also heard a guy turn into a warewolf after he died.

What I mean is....its safe.  Idiots die from water overdose.


----------

